# Testing Advanced DC 8 motor with 12v - HOW



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

nereuspd said:


> I have my ADC 203-06-4004 Motor out of my Sparrow.
> I want to test it with 12v as recommended by Hi Torque's Jim Husted on his old website. That information is no longer available. Can anyone help with connecting a 12v battery to the A1,A2,S1,S2 posts on the motor???
> Thanks,
> Paul


A1 to S1. A2 to battery. S2 to other battery terminal.


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

connect a piece of wire between A1 and S1 and 12v to the other two terminals.


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

wow. 1 minute ahead of me


----------



## nereuspd (Mar 4, 2009)

Thank you both for your help.
Paul


----------

